# Disney Visa Rewards $200 Offer



## ChezaBelle

I am planning my first trip to WDW in June!!!! Yay!!! I'm so excited that I just can't stand it! I want to do the best that I can on this trip. 

I received an offer for the $200 gift card after spending $500 in the first 3 months in the mail last month. Apparently, I have tossed it in the trash!  

My question is... Is there any way I can get another offer? Is there some code I might be able to find to get the offer? I feel terrible! That would have been an additional $200 for souvenirs!


----------



## perditax

Depending on your spending habits, look into the Chase Sapphire or Barclay Arrival+ card, they are both offering $400 now vs $200, and they have better point earnings, especially on travel. I just got the Barclay card and I got the 40,000 points within a few days of making the necessary purchases.


----------



## ChezaBelle

I will definitely look into the Chase Sapphire card. I was really wanting the Disney Visa to get 6 mo 0% on the vacation package and the savings while in the park. The $200 would have been a bonus. We are considering additional trips in the future.


----------



## perditax

I think I saw that people can offer referral codes for the $200, maybe someone else here will know what I'm talking about?


----------



## ChezaBelle

Would anyone happen to know any details about the referrals??? I would be very interested in one! Thank you!!!


----------



## ChezaBelle

I also found this online. Is this a referral? I'm hesitant to try this... 

http://www.seeannsave.com/2014/10/03/get-a-free-200-disney-gift-card/


----------



## mymankeith

I got this offer in my mail today, which is perfect timing because I was going to get one for our trip in September anyway.  My question is, if I am reading the offer right, I can put my airline tickets on this Disney Visa, turn around and pay it off right away, and still get the $200 gift card?  Does anyone know how long it takes to get the gift card?? Thanks


----------



## kbmartin

It says "After qualifying, please allow 6 to 8 weeks for delivery of your Disney Gift Card."

Is this typically a REALLY good offer for the Disney Rewards Visa? I got it in the mail today and thought that was a pretty good deal... I never would have thought to get it otherwise. I'm pretty good about credit. I don't think their rewards dollars program is that great, so I would probably just open it and spend $500 to get the gift card. Then I'd just purchase one or two things on the card after that until the trip.


----------



## ChezaBelle

This is the highest gift card value I have known to be offered on the DRV. I am so bummed I tossed that last month with the grocery flyer


----------



## Osugal9

ChezaBelle said:


> This is the highest gift card value I have known to be offered on the DRV. I am so bummed I tossed that last month with the grocery flyer


I got my referral off of ebay.  One of the sellers had the information in the pictures so you didn't have to even purchase anything.  (I wasn't ripping her off she clearly pointed it out in the description and wrote hint hint in the pic)


----------



## Puffy2

Good deal if you can find it


----------



## nkereina

I highly recommend the Capital One Venture Card. The points rack up more quickly and the interest rate is lower than my Disney Visa. Though it doesn't have the 0% financing on your vacation, you can put the balance of your trip on the card and accrue points for that and then use the "purchase eraser" to deduct some of the cost. For example, if you spend $5000, that equates to about 120,000 miles or $1200 you can "erase" from your statement. Miles never expire and they can also be used for any airline or car rental as well. Just booked my Southwest flights and then redeemed my points online and the purchase was removed from my statement. Plus Cap One customer service is great!


----------



## kbmartin

Can anyone tell me how long it takes to receive the Disney Visa once you've ordered it? I don't want to not have the card when free dining appears for August, since a major perk is getting a couple days' advance notice!


----------



## NDDisneydad

Hi there!  If anyone is interested in the applying for the Chase Visa Disney card, I have the information needed to get the $200 Disney Gift Card.  This is for the card with 1% back and no annual fee.  Private message me and I will give the the referral information!    IT would help us out too because we would get $50 in Disney money for the referral....that would be great for our trip in July!  

The code we had expired March 31st, so it won't help anyone reading this just now...sorry!


----------



## NDDisneydad

kbmartin said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it takes to receive the Disney Visa once you've ordered it? I don't want to not have the card when free dining appears for August, since a major perk is getting a couple days' advance notice!


 My wife ordered a card and had it within a week.


----------



## supraman215

nkereina said:


> I highly recommend the Capital One Venture Card. The points rack up more quickly and the interest rate is lower than my Disney Visa. Though it doesn't have the 0% financing on your vacation, you can put the balance of your trip on the card and accrue points for that and then use the "purchase eraser" to deduct some of the cost. For example, if you spend $5000, that equates to about 120,000 miles or $1200 you can "erase" from your statement. Miles never expire and they can also be used for any airline or car rental as well. Just booked my Southwest flights and then redeemed my points online and the purchase was removed from my statement. Plus Cap One customer service is great!


How does a $5,000 charge equate to 120,000 miles? It says you get 2x miles with the Venture Card.


----------



## friend2Figment

The $200 when you spend $500 in the first 3 months is posted on Disney's specials page. I am hoping my card comes by Friday. Not sure if I will get my credit before our May trip.


----------



## mexxican

friend2Figment said:


> The $200 when you spend $500 in the first 3 months is posted on Disney's specials page. I am hoping my card comes by Friday. Not sure if I will get my credit before our May trip.


Is that for the Premier Card? There is an offer floating around for the regular Chase Visa Rewards card w/ no annual fee and $200 Gift Card when you spend $500. I need to sign up for a card to get a discount off of the VIP Tour for Star Wars Weekends, but I doubt I'd get the $200 gift card in time for our May trip. Still worth it though.


----------



## friend2Figment

It is the premiere.


----------



## becks59

We just signed up for the Disney card today in hopes to get our $200 reward card by our June trip to DL.  I'm assuming I can use this in the parks at the food carts/QS/TS?


----------



## sulcata

Did this deal end in March?


----------



## lindazdisneyfan

NDDisneydad said:


> Hi there!  If anyone is interested in the applying for the Chase Visa Disney card, I have the information needed to get the $200 Disney Gift Card.  This is for the card with 1% back and no annual fee.  Private message me and I will give the the referral information!    IT would help us out too because we would get $50 in Disney money for the referral....that would be great for our trip in July!



Im a newbie... I cant figure out how to PM anyone on this site?  Looking for the referral for Disney card visa / $200.  Need it ASAP.  Leaving soon.


----------



## sulcata

The deal ended in March.


----------



## NDDisneydad

lindazdisneyfan said:


> Im a newbie... I cant figure out how to PM anyone on this site?  Looking for the referral for Disney card visa / $200.  Need it ASAP.  Leaving soon.


Sorry, the referral information that I had expired on March 31st.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Please - Referrals are NOT allowed on the DIS.


----------



## MKate

The website administrator posted that referals are NOT allowed on this site.


----------



## MKate

No, I am sure that your not allowed to have refferals on this site, because if you look at the very page that you posted this reply on, the administrator says so. They are the person with the picture of Doc.


----------

